# Sitting on it's coil overs



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We installed the coil overs last night, did a few other odds& ends.......now the Body guy will come to the garage and tack a few things in place (tranny tunnel) and make a few on the site measurements.........THEN, we take every thing back out and the body comes off and goes back on the rotesserie.....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

jesus thats a lot of motor nice


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Crusty, How is your trip to the shop going?? E


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Man that thing is a BEAST. I bet your are drolling to get behind the wheel.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks incredible Eric!! What's the hoop thing in the first under shot? Dive shaft cage?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm doin' a little more than drooling! Rukee, Yes, drive shaft "catcher"....the smaller loop visible to the right, is for exhaust pipe....arty:


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you going to run a hood?

Something about a goat with a blower sticking out of the hood really does it for me....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dimitri, Yes, I have a LeMans hood that we are gonna "modify" to fit around the blower/carbs.....can't wait to hear it run....and waste my 1st set of tires!!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you say woooooooody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

GAWD - if only


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's not a GTO!

That's a streetrod with a GTO body on it! :lol:


You've got to be going crazy to want to drive it at this point. How long have you been working on it now?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

2 years.....BUT if you factor out the 'waiting for parts' time.14 months (+/-) I am dying to take it for a ride! Going to the tranny shop today....after the body guys come to take some measurements, etc., for trans hump alteration.......I'm "in line" at the upholstery shop also......Eric arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm tryin.......body guys came to the garage yesterday. They took measurements to alter the fire wall, and tranny tunnel. Also to recess the seat tracks so the '06 buckets will sit properly. It was like watching two Tailors measure for a "fine suit of clothes"...NOW, I remove the engine/trans, steering column....and back to the Body shop for the mods and final rotesserie work.....while that is getting done, the chassis, and all the suspension parts come apart and get powder coated.  E


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What color for the body and frame?





I vote Plum Mist.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy Freakin' Wow! Dream car Eric!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The body will be BLACK and the interior will be 2006 GTO RED leather, the frame will be silver powdercoat, and the A arms, links, Etc will be Black....Everything else will be polished alum, SS, or chrome.......Hey Rick, Thanks! Eric P.S.....Early on, I thought of Black Cherry with Grey leather interior, but Black/Red has always been my favorite.


----------

